# Lost toe nail-when can she get back to off-leash?



## ledamama (Apr 4, 2014)

One of my Vizslas broke her toenail after an off-leash run. She was taken care off by the vet and healing nicely.
How long should I wait before we can resume our off-leash runs?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I would ask the Vet when she's ready to go.
Broke the whole nail off. Wow! That had to really hurt her.


----------



## ledamama (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for your response. Yes,I felt so sorry for her and took her to the vet immediately. After they took her bandage off on Thursday, the vet said no running for a couple of more days...I was just wondering if anyone else had experience with a similar issue.


----------

